# The evils of HFCS



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Our supplier pulls it from the main line, ships it from an ADM cola plant, 
If you can take a semi, that would work for you


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

This is a big supplier in the Los Angeles area.
Sweetner Products
http://www.sweetenerproducts.com/sp/start.asp
They may be able to refer you to a plant near your location.
Ernie


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

Call Mann Lake. Their supplier is Cargill. Cargill has a plant in Dallas I know as we have picked up from there before with our small poly tank. They may have one in Houston also, but not sure. The plant is set up for loading tanker semi's but they were more than happy accommodate us and it seemed like they enjoyed the break from the normal routine to talk about bees. I would imagine they could fill some drums for you. If you need a fair amount of syrup they can ship a half a tanker load to you the day after you order it.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I can get drums of type-55 HFCS from a bakery supply company in St. Louis. They run a route and I can have it delivered. They handle all kinds of "sweetners," which may be another way to google your search.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Try Grady Thomas 972-222-5373. He is a rep for LSI Ingredients which was bought by Chicago Sweeteners. I talked to CS and the lady said she knows they have a warehouse in Dallas, Ft. Worth and she thinks San Antonio.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the ideas, beeman was right, Cargill has a facility in Houston, so I ordered it from Mann Lake and my son is picking it up in Houston today.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*whats the price of HFCS*

What is HFCS selling a pound in the barrel. I better start shopping for the new season.


----------



## CovertBeekInColleyville (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: whats the price of HFCS*

I'm curious, on average how much does this cost per pound? 
Is it much cheaper than store bought sugar? Or is it just a time saver for the pro's and semi-pro's? 
Do you have to mix it with water or do you feed it straight to the bees?

Thanks,


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm curious, on average how much does this cost per pound? 
I don't have a curren price at this time.


Is it much cheaper than store bought sugar?
Yes, it's much sweeter and the bees pack in for winter very well.

Or is it just a time saver for the pro's and semi-pro's? 
You can pump it and you do not have to muscle it like granulated sugar.
Time saver, you bet!

Do you have to mix it with water or do you feed it straight to the bees?
We add 10% clean water to the bottom of the tank and let the delivery truck pump over the top so that it mixes. It thins out the syrup so that it's easier to pump.
Ernie


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

Since you guys use HFCS, do you add Honey Bee Healthy to it? Or would that not be cost effective?


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I personally try to stay away from hfcs. I use liquid sugar instead, however it doesnt have as long a shelf life. Mann Lake has a lend of hfcs and sugar which has a better shelf life and in my opinion is better for the bees. Its harder to get bees to store sugar for winter food but they buildup and brood better on sugar. Last Dec and Jan liquid sugar was .03 to .05 higher than hfcs. I think I paid .32/ lb for liquid sugar while hfcs was .26. It should get cheaper as there is a bumper corn crop and price of corn is way down on the futures board.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

lupester said:


> Since you guys use HFCS, do you add Honey Bee Healthy to it? Or would that not be cost effective?


I make up a stock solution of 1 pint 190 proof vodka and 1/4 tsp of lemongrass oil. I add about 1/4 tsp of this per gallon of syrup. It may not be necessary, but they do seem to take it a little more readily if it has a little "smell" to it. If I am concerned that they will be consuming it more slowly, I will also add a small amount of vodka/thymol stock solution to retard mold. Lately, because of the drought we are having in Texas, the latter has not been necessary as the bees seem to be pretty quickly taking up everything I give them.


----------

